# KUDOS to SVS packaging



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

my dual PB13 Ultras have arrived ...
they have the FOAM supports inside - all around the sub, built in pallete, even plastic thingies that protect the box from the straps that hold the box to the pallete.

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


























opened up


































































but I haven't run these yet. too tired.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

thank you to Ron Stimpson for sneaking a free SPL meter in there ... and for the shirt and cap.

thank you Ed Mullen for tolerating all my dumb questions ... 

thank you to Erik K for making the transaction smooth


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome Mike! I'd be jealous of you if I didn't have an Ultra13 here that I'm listening to literally as I type this (Doobie Brothers Live at Wolf Trap). 

Please be sure to keep us updated on the progress as you dial them in. Prepare to be amazed. Really.

Hey Ron, ... where's MY hat? :hissyfit:

:bigsmile:


Tim
:drive:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks Tim

buy a second one, i'm sure Ron will send you your hat


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i can't wait to get home! :hsd: 

this has been a long time coming. At first I ordered dual PB12PLUSes, but the CE certification was pending then. then there was the April 2007 pre-order of the Ultras, I fell in line then and there. so that's more than a year's waiting for me to get these Ultras :yes:

I guess that's why Ron sneaked in the goodies :unbelievable:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, Now I'm drooling :daydream: I cant wait for my PB13 to arrive. Just curious, do they come with a gril to cover the driver or is that an extra?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I was equally impressed with the packaging of my PC-Ultras... I should have taken pics. SVS goes the extra needed for solid and secure packing. There are many manufacturers that should take note... it probably only cost a few dollars to make it happen.

Congrats!


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

tony, at the moment, they ship with FREE cloth grills.

when the metal grills become available, SVS will also ship those for FREE as well.

thanks sonnie.


----------



## Sheep (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice Mike! Can't wait to see them set up in your Theater!

SheepStar


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats Mike:T,

Those Subs look awesome and big:dizzy:, SVSound does everything they can to insure thier products arrive in perfect condition:hail:. 
I will be making the drive soon to the SVSounds showroom Ohio manufacturing facility (SV Subwoofers LLC, 6420 Belmont Ave., Girard, Ohio, 44420) to pick up my SBS-01 system and will take as many pictures as they will allow. 


hyghwayman


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Sheep said:


> Nice Mike! Can't wait to see them set up in your Theater!
> 
> SheepStar


I can't wait too!



hyghwayman said:


> Congrats Mike:T,
> 
> Those Subs look awesome and big:dizzy:, SVSound does everything they can to insure thier products arrive in perfect condition:hail:.
> I will be making the drive soon to the SVSounds showroom Ohio manufacturing facility (SV Subwoofers LLC, 6420 Belmont Ave., Girard, Ohio, 44420) to pick up my SBS-01 system and will take as many pictures as they will allow.
> ...


have a listen to all their subs as well, so you can gain the experience of "upgrading" between their models without spending a lot of money


----------



## bgilly (Apr 18, 2007)

How do you actually move one of these beasts with only one person? LOL


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

bgilly, when on their own, I can move them (although strenuously) myself.
but I forgot to ask someone to help me remove the stacked pb13's. now those are impossible to push around, especially with the rubbery spiked feet.


----------



## mmountainbiker (Mar 9, 2008)

I think I will be spending some more time in this forum because it seems to be a bit more SVS friendly


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

IMO, this forum (the SHACK) is friendly to all people and brands


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes there packing is top notch. When my Ultra was delivered, it looked like the shipping company drove one of the forks from the forklift through it. Even with that no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

Mike, have you had a chance to set these guys up yet?


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

hey RT,

nope, only the eD's are setup. i did watch the LFE demo disc from AVS quite a number of times with them. during the upcoming holidays (starting the 20th), I will switch the eD's with the ultras and watch those again.  you said I should take my time!


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Congrats there Mike... that is incredible... 

Long journey, and finally you have heaven brought straight to your door... !!


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Warpdrv said:


> Congrats there Mike... that is incredible...
> 
> Long journey, and finally you have heaven brought straight to your door... !!


long time no hear warpdrv. couldn't let you clear out the svs stocks on your own. 

i guess you were the reason the plus models are all gone now :jiggy:

it has been a long journey indeed, i've been following svs since the ultra has been just a rumor  Ron S finally made it happen.


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

mike c said:


> hey RT,
> 
> you said I should take my time!


I can see you fading away and forgetting about the rest of the world now that you've got some toys :dizzy:

When you were waiting you were chiming in all over the place ... :kiss:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Ron Temple said:


> I can see you fading away and forgetting about the rest of the world now that you've got some toys :dizzy:
> 
> When you were waiting you were chiming in all over the place ... :kiss:


hahaha. the hunt is always much much more enjoyable than the kill. sometimes I think, just considering to buy something will be more satisfying than actually buying stuff. :daydream:

seriously though, even if I fade away from the forums, I'll make sure to pm you my initial comparison between the two pairs (for HT use mind you) :1eye:

:rant: the wife is also standing in the way of me buying a Behringer EP2500 for the eD 13av.2 driver I bought. something about me not needing any more subs :rant::rant::duh:


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

mike c said:


> :rant: the wife is also standing in the way of me buying a Behringer EP2500 for the eD 13av.2 driver I bought. something about me not needing any more subs :rant::rant::duh:


It's always better to ask forgiveness than permission. I nearly picked up some vintage Polks last weekend that I'd been eyeing. Already had my story made up and approved :unbelievable:, but backed out at the last minute due to an attack of common sense...just can't fit another pair of huge floorstanders into my rig and have no room in the office.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Ron Temple said:


> It's always better to ask forgiveness than permission. I nearly picked up some vintage Polks last weekend that I'd been eyeing. Already had my story made up and approved :unbelievable:, but backed out at the last minute due to an attack of common sense...just can't fit another pair of huge floorstanders into my rig and have no room in the office.


hmm, for some reason I can't imagine that would work with my wife. she's still kinda strong :boxer::sob:


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

mike c said:


> hmm, for some reason I can't imagine that would work with my wife. she's still kinda strong :boxer::sob:


Come on...she must be a pussycat if she lets you collect big boxes that go boom. Really, you should lay off subs for awhile anyway, it's easier to sneak in electronics or even conventional speakers. When I add an amp, she eventually notices, but by then it's too late :bigsmile:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

yeah, but electronics and speakers just aren't as exciting  (and cost a lot more)


----------



## mmountainbiker (Mar 9, 2008)

MIKEC..., seriously if you dont mind me asking. Ive seen your post here and at another forum that showed countless other subs even more expensive than the two ultras pictured here. and ive wondered what would a person do with all that? I mean are you a gazzillionaire? Or are you a sole supplier of all subs in the phillipines. I mean that is over the top. Are you ok?:coocoo:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

that's a long story...

-I started with a 200USD bandpass 8" woofer added to my PC.
-then I decided to do an HT setup with a JBL HTIB (SCS 150) with a 10" subwoofer.
-and then I decided to upgrade the speakers to bookshelves because I knew bookshelves sounded fantastic compared to the satellites with their plastic bodies. so what speaker and subwoofer do I get? naturally, I'd get bigger models of everything from JBL. I was looking at the JBLE250P (12" sub = better than what I already had)
-I went to online forums asking for opinions about speaker brands and subs and someone suggested Velodyne. off I go to the dealer to listen to Velodyne ... wow, what a difference compared to the JBL subs... I never did buy anything of those calibers because everytime I look on the net, there's something way better. 
-I went with the Axiom EP500. before it arrived, I got antsy and bought a Velodyne DLS-5000R as a stopgap.
-When the EP500 arrived months later, I got upgradeitis ... figuring that I should get THE best sub out there to stop me from upgrading, I got the Velodyne DD18. but alas, while it was THE best for music, it still didn't give me that elusive chest thump i've been wanting.
-asking Velo's Curt C, he said the DD was never meant for chest thump, he said if I wanted chest thump, I need a vented sub that could really pressurize my listening room. so I got a second DLS-5000R. still no thump.
-so I wanted to buy the SVS's now, at first 4 PB12 Pluses for two theaters i've been planning. then the Ultras were announced, I immediately changed my mind and ordered 4 Ultras. but SVS had CE problems at the time so I went with Elemental Designs to have something custom made (because I did not want down-firing subwoofers like their flagship A7-900 was) but I still had to have something that would beat their flagship. I had Chris from eD custom design me a front firing 18", massive box, bigger ports, biggest amp available. thus, the pair of eD A7-450's.
-then for my second theater, I needed a pair of subs that were more "manageable" in size but still have the greatest bang for the BOX size. and with good timing, I got to talk to Ron S again and revived my pre-order from last year (that got pending from the CE requirements), but this time i ordered only two ... there!

i have yet to listen to the 4 new ones due to lack of time off work.

I do have a subwoofer driver from eD coming as well because I so wanted an SVS SB12 Plus but couldn't really "afford" it due to its price and the added shipping costs that I would accrue from shipping to the Philippines. I will build my own Small Sealed box 

and nope, I'm not even a millionaire. I just divert all my disposable income to my audio hobby. I just skip some meals :joke:


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

:clap: Mike that was a great time line of how it has happened but still think it's insane:coocoo:. 
Now I just hope when I get my SBS-01 system (w/10" sub) I will be happy for a while raying:. It's going to be a great improvement over my whimpy 40w HTiB SS system.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

mike c said:


> have a listen to all their subs as well, so you can gain the experience of "upgrading" between their models without spending a lot of money


That is a great idea Mike :T.

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

This seems like the most logical place for this post since it's OP was about the SVS packaging. I bought a new PB12 Plus/2 back in early March-Textured Black....it's a GREAT sub but most of you already know that. I wanted the Piano Gloss Black but these were gone. But as some luck would have it..some good timing and terrific SVS customer service; I was able to get a hold of not 1 but 2 Piano Gloss Black Plus/2's. :hsd: :hail:

They will be arriving 2moro (wed) via Bax Global and they are supposed to pick up the textured black one. I can't seem to figure out how to repackage this Mother of a Beast they call a Sub. :bigsmile: I have all the original packing, foam etc....I did go buy a plastic tarp like thing to cover the sub in. The one it came with had to be cut out. This is such a heavy sub to learn as you go in packing it. 

Anyone remember how theirs arrived? :dunno: The four padded foam corners I think go on top of the sub and the rectangular padded foam piece goes on the bottom plate? 

I'm sure I'll figure it out but if anyone can help it would be much appreciated. :help:

BTW, the Gloss Black Plus/2's should look might nice with my Polk LS9s/LSiC and soon to be LS7 setup. The LS9/7 pairs are kind of a quasi gloss look...Can't wait. 

Dual Plus/2's overkill? Yep. :yay::coocoo: 

I try and live by the "less is more" mentality until it comes to Home Theater & Popcorn. :bigsmile:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Tim, you should call SVS and get their take on repacking the sub. Wow!, 2 Plus/2's. My one is plenty loud, but, 2 should give a tremendous amount of head room. Let us know hew they sound. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I found a picture of unpacking my SVS PB12plus2. Might help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Tim, Have you tried to turn the sub upside down with the large foam pad that is normally on the top under the top of it, then place the box and other packaging over the sub. This will then alow you to turn over the entire box and sub so its right side up again.


----------

